# Hi to everyone



## Grumpy Git (May 1, 2009)

Was diagnosed type 2 fifteen years ago and been through diet control, diet & tablet and now diet & insulin since 2003. When I have my checks at the clinic although I always believe I'm going to get my butt kicked (cos an angel I'm not) the results are ok, must be doing something right. So happy days. 

Wish this kind of support was around in my early days. Great Stuff.


----------



## Corrine (May 1, 2009)

Hi Grumpy and welcome to the board.  How long did you manage to diet control for if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2009)

Hiya Grumpy Git, and welcome! I was lucky and timed my diagnosis just about right for this place - it's a real godsend!


----------



## Steff (May 1, 2009)

hi and welcome grumpy git


----------



## mikep1979 (May 1, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forums!!!!!


----------



## Grumpy Git (May 1, 2009)

Hi Corrine. Can't be sure, about three years I think. But I do know I was not a willing member to the 'club', probably due to ignorance and a lot of personnel stuff going on at the time, and no real support for any of it. Hence, my delight for all type 1 & 2, young & old to have access to this forum today.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 1, 2009)

hello and welcome to the club.


----------



## Corrine (May 1, 2009)

Grumpy Git said:


> Hi Corrine. Can't be sure, about three years I think. But I do know I was not a willing member to the 'club', probably due to ignorance and a lot of personnel stuff going on at the time, and no real support for any of it. Hence, my delight for all type 1 & 2, young & old to have access to this forum today.



Thanks - I am diet controlled (diagnosed last October) and am trying to work out how long I can make it last if I'm really good!  I wasn't a willing member either at first.....but it does get easier.  And these boards are marvellous!


----------



## C*5_Dodger (May 1, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Thanks - I am diet controlled (diagnosed last October) and am trying to work out how long I can make it last if I'm really good!  I wasn't a willing member either at first.....but it does get easier.  And these boards are marvellous!


Dear Corrine,

Here's a target for you. I have been type 2 since January 1994 and am still diet controlled. My diet is low carbohydrate and I have little difficulty in keeping my A1c below 6%, but there are times when I could kill for a danish pastry!

Regards  Dodger


----------



## Corrine (May 1, 2009)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Corrine,
> 
> Here's a target for you. I have been type 2 since January 1994 and am still diet controlled. My diet is low carbohydrate and I have little difficulty in keeping my A1c below 6%, but there are times when I could kill for a danish pastry!
> 
> Regards  Dodger



Thanks Dodger.  So far the DSN is pleased with my progress and my A1C is less than 7.  Based on the advice you've already given on the boards I low carb as much as I can so here's hoping I can do as well as you have!  Luckily I dont really have a sweet tooth so dont do cakes and chocolate anyway as a rule.


----------



## ceara (May 1, 2009)

I love 'innocent smoothies'  can anyone advise if they are OK to take.

Ceara


----------



## Steff (May 1, 2009)

as smoothies are 100% fruit, the amount and type of sugar in smoothies is the same as you would find in 2 portions of fruit i.e. fructose, sucrose and glucose . As smoothies contain whole crushed fruit they are also a source of fibre. Fibre is important as it can help to lower the glycaemic index of a food. The glycaemic index value of a food indciates the amount a food increases your blood sugar once you've eaten it.  Diabetics should try and eat foods that have lower glyacemic index as this won't affect blood sugar levels as much. Some fruits have a low GI (i.e.pears) other fruits have a medium GI (bananas) and some have a high GI (watermelon). smoothies have a low-medium GI just like fruit and so are suitable for diabetics.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (May 3, 2009)

Dear Grumpy Git,

Welcome to the forum - you have chosen the same name as the one my wife has for me!

Regards Dodger


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Grumpy Git,
> 
> Welcome to the forum - you have chosen the same name as the one my wife has for me!
> 
> Regards Dodger




lol aint most wives/gf's nicknames for there OH's grumpy git


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol aint most wives/gf's nicknames for there OH's grumpy git



I have a dignified response to that. My Debbie calls me 'Victor'....she has a point

Hi Grumpy Git.....Whilst a junior member myself, I do have plans to rule the world one day..lol


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> I have a dignified response to that. My Debbie calls me 'Victor'....she has a point



lol@dignified
i was called the bin until i got my diabetes now he calls me sugarlump


----------



## C*5_Dodger (May 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol aint most wives/gf's nicknames for there OH's grumpy git


Dear Steff09,

I guess you're right! I chose C*5_Dodger because that is what my son calls me! He uses the full version of my name!

Regards   Dodger


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

yup afraid i cant broadcast the other name he has for me , offensive to say the least


----------



## Grumpy Git (May 7, 2009)

*Grumpy by name but not by nature*

Hi everyone, thanks for your responses. Yep, spot on C*5_Dodger the term has been known to slip off my wife's lips from time to time, although I find it difficult to live up to the illusion - cos I'm really a placid, fun loving sort of guy. Probably best if the wife don't hear that bit though.


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2009)

lolol  best not grumpy


----------

